# Birmingham, Alabama Anyone?



## Light Artisan (Apr 18, 2011)

Here for the week on business if anyone wants to meet up for a photo walk some evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Light Artisan (Apr 18, 2011)

No photogs around Birmingham?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 18, 2011)

I drove past Birmingham when I was going to Memphis from Atlanta. I had to get off the highway because for some reason, it wasn't connected all the way, and man, I thought I knew ghetto having lived in Detroit for 6 years.


----------



## Light Artisan (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm not in downtown, I'm in the Inverness area of 280 but I know what you mean!


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, my experience driving through it and its outskirts gave me a grim view of what it means by "deep south".

Littered mountain roads with bald spots (coal mines), driving behind a pick up truck with the driver tossing out beer cans, and through small towns filled with windowless "bingo" places. Not to mention pretty badly shot up road signs.

Needless to say, being a small Asian in a small Japanese car made me feel a bit insecure.


----------



## Light Artisan (Apr 19, 2011)

Anybody? 

How about some tips where to go? Vulcan tonight probably. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sierramister (Apr 19, 2011)

Make the drive to Chattanooga and go to lookout mountain.  You'll get some amazing shots there!  I think it's like an hour and a half.


----------



## Jarrod268 (Apr 19, 2011)

Birmingham used to be much different. Steel production was the main industry and when that fell off bham got poorer. 

I know there are some bad areas but there are some nice area in the state too. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Light Artisan (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas, I can't go too far for daylight reasons but will look around and see what I can find within an hour from here. 

Nobody lives in the area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 19, 2011)

Birmingham is definitely not only 1.5 hrs from Chattanooga. It's at least 3 hours.


----------

